
YouTube Bans Some Gun Modification Tutorials - HoppedUpMenace
https://gizmodo.com/youtube-bans-some-gun-modification-tutorials-but-plent-1819278915
======
sschueller
Slippery slope especially since bump stocks aren't yet illegal.

